# Salary in Italy



## stephen.g

Hello All!

I have been offered a Job in a company in Italy. The Gross Salary is €6000. The company says the salary is paid for 14 Months. There are no additional expat benefits. I am married and have 2 children and my wife cannot look to working for next 1 year. Please could someone let me know if this is a good salary at all also, what would be my net monthly salary after taxes and other deductions?

Many thanks for your help!

Stephen


----------



## NickZ

A year? A month?

Is it good? Depends on the job and your ability to demand more.

Your net will depend on your deductions etc.


----------



## BBCWatcher

That's a gross annual salary of 84,000 euro. That's quite "good" in relation to general salary levels across Italy. The average (mean) gross salary in Italy is just under 29,000 euro according to the statistics I can find. The median salary is lower than that.

Is 84,000 euro per annum (gross) "good" compared to similarly situated individuals in your profession? I have no idea because you didn't provide any information to even start to answer that question.


----------



## stephen.g

*Italy Salary*

NickZ, Thank you for your reply.

Apologies for the typo, the Salary offered is €60000 per annum. There is no room for negotiation, I guess.



NickZ said:


> A year? A month?
> 
> Is it good? Depends on the job and your ability to demand more.
> 
> Your net will depend on your deductions etc.


----------



## BBCWatcher

OK, 60,000 euro gross per annum. That's still more than double the average gross salary in Italy, so it's "good" in that sense at least.


----------



## stephen.g

BBCWatcher said:


> That's a gross annual salary of 84,000 euro. That's quite "good" in relation to general salary levels across Italy. The average (mean) gross salary in Italy is just under 29,000 euro according to the statistics I can find. The median salary is lower than that.
> 
> Is 84,000 euro per annum (gross) "good" compared to similarly situated individuals in your profession? I have no idea because you didn't provide any information to even start to answer that question.


BBC Watcher,Thank you for your reply. There has been a typo. The gross actually is €60000 per annum. I am an IT Project Manager.


----------



## accbgb

You don't say where you are from, so I will assume the US.

€60000 ($69,364) would be a reasonable salary for an IT Project Manager in the US, and in Italy €60000 per annum is probably up there among the higher paid positions. The problem (if you choose to see it as such) is that your €60000 will carry a substantially higher tax burden than the equivalent $69,364 would in the US.

On the other hand, you get free healthcare and the beauty of Italy...

PS: I assume you are quite certain that the figure quoted was gross and not net? It is not unusual for Italian companies to quote net after taxes.


----------



## accbgb

BBCWatcher said:


> That's a gross annual salary of 84,000 euro.


How many months are in that year of yours? 

[edit]

Oops! 14 months; never mind.


----------



## BBCWatcher

accbgb said:


> ...you get free healthcare...


Fair point, but "low cost" would be a more accurate description. There are small "tickets" (co-pays).


----------



## stephen.g

*Thank you!*



accbgb said:


> You don't say where you are from, so I will assume the US.
> 
> €60000 ($69,364) would be a reasonable salary for an IT Project Manager in the US, and in Italy €60000 per annum is probably up there among the higher paid positions. The problem (if you choose to see it as such) is that your €60000 will carry a substantially higher tax burden than the equivalent $69,364 would in the US.
> 
> On the other hand, you get free healthcare and the beauty of Italy...
> 
> PS: I assume you are quite certain that the figure quoted was gross and not net? It is not unusual for Italian companies to quote net after taxes.


Thank you for your reply! The Figure I quoted is the gross salary before taxes and deductions.


----------



## accbgb

As a related matter, where will you be coming from? If you are not an EU citizen, have you worked out the required visa details?

Work visas are not a sure thing, even when you have an employer willing to do the required prep work.

See the "Subordinate employment" section here Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti for visa details.

Will you be coming to Italy alone or with a spouse/children? Your spouse would most likely be permitted to join you but may or may not be able to/permitted to find a job of her own. An unmarried "significant other" would not have any right to join you unless able to obtain a visa on his/her own merits.


----------

